# Bronze Member



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I have now been a member for 30 days, posted enough threads etc but I am not yet a Bronze member??

Can anyone shed any light on this please?

Cheers


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

you need to phone up an regester m8.... :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Trojan369 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have now been a member for 30 days, posted enough threads etc but I am not yet a Bronze member??
> 
> ...


You joined late afternoon 30 days ago, so technically you won't have been here 30 full days until late afternoon today.

Once that time is reached your account should automatically be upgraded within a few hours.


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there, I have been a member of ukm for a good while now and i am not a bronze. please may i ask what is the point where I am upgraded?

thank you& happy new year.


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

Ps, can the 'newbie trainer' be changed?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

powerhouseh said:


> Hi there, I have been a member of ukm for a good while now and i am not a bronze. please may i ask what is the point where I am upgraded?
> 
> thank you& happy new year.


Looks like it's already happened


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

Still not a bronze member and need to send a pm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jonnytee said:


> Still not a bronze member and need to send a pm


You are a BRONZE and you can receive PM's so you should also be able to send them too. Are you sure you can't send them?


----------

